# windows did not detect any networking hardware



## riniks92 (Feb 3, 2009)

I left my home for a week and when I came back Internet was not working.
I have two OS installed, Vista and windows 7 (both 64bit)
Then I tried to boot in win7 and again, windows can't connect to Internet.
Everything was running well just before I left home and no settings were changed so I think that the problem is not in the software.

I thought that the problem is in the cable so I wanted to check it with another computer.
I got a laptop from a friend, the laptop has the same 64bit vista, I plugged the Ethernet cable (which comes out of the modem) in the laptop.
The laptop had the same problem.
But then I replaced the modem with a modem which was previously used with the laptop.
Internet was working for the laptop. It looked like the problem was in the modem.
So I connected this modem (the modem which worked with the laptop) with the PC, unfortunately Internet was not working.
How come that internet works with the laptop but with the pc it isn't working?

Windows cannot find any networks
Windows Network Diagnostics says: "This computer does not have a network adapter installed and configured"

I hope you can help me with this problem.
And sorry for my English.

So the problem is not in the cable I checked it with a laptop. 
and I think it is not in the software either. It could be related to a network adapter.

my PC:
gigabyte ga-p35-ds3l
both modems:
siemens SpeedSteam 4100


----------



## tech313 (Sep 2, 2008)

Check in Device manager if your network adapter is listed. It's possible that while you were gone, you got a surge through the phone line and it killed the modem and your NIC. That would explain why the other modem works on the laptop and not your desktop.


----------



## riniks92 (Feb 3, 2009)

> It's possible that while you were gone, you got a surge through the phone line and it killed the modem and your NIC. That would explain why the other modem works on the laptop and not your desktop.


Exactly my thoughts, just before I went I disconnected the power supply but I forgot about the phone line.
There was a storm while I was gone, I was not sure that the storm could cause this but now I think that could be true.



> Check in Device manager if your network adapter is listed.


If you mean Ethernet Controller.
It is listed under "Other devices"
In properties, under device status
"This device is not configured correctly
There is no driver selected for the device information set or element..."


----------



## tech313 (Sep 2, 2008)

Try reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## riniks92 (Feb 3, 2009)

I will try. But if the problem is caused by damaged network adapter there will be no use of reinstalling the drivers and as I said everything was working well just before I left, why would drivers suddenly disappear?


----------

